# Food Safety News - 05/10/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 10, 2021)

*Beach Beat: What are they thinking? They’re not — they’re eating rotten meat*
By Coral Beach on May 10, 2021 12:05 am Consider this a spoiler alert — literally. Fads come and go, but miniskirts and disco didn’t carry the danger of severe food poisoning as does a new internet craze. Eating spoiled, rotting, raw meat is the latest health/high food, according to some online nuts. I would call them stupid, but Mom taught us that was... Continue Reading


*COVID-19 takes center stage at Food Safety Summit this week; register now*
By Guest Contributor on May 10, 2021 12:03 am contributed With a dynamic list of speakers, in-depth series of education sessions, and exhibitors focusing on solutions, the Food Safety Summit, taking place virtually May 11-13, will bring the entire food supply chain together to share lessons learned and solutions to implement in regard to COVID-19. “We have learned so much over the last 15... Continue Reading


*Delays to checks on EU meat and seafood criticized*
By Joe Whitworth on May 10, 2021 12:01 am Great Britain should have introduced checks on European imports beginning in January 2021 to match the position taken by the EU, according to a report. The Environment, Food and Rural Affairs (EFRA) Committee criticized the fact that controls on EU seafood and meat imports will not start until October 2021, with checks at the border commencing... Continue Reading


*Firms in Illinois, Pennsylvania warned about import and misbranding violations*
By News Desk on May 10, 2021 12:00 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 10, 2021)

daveomak.fs said:


> ​
> *Beach Beat: What are they thinking? They’re not — they’re eating rotten meat*
> By Coral Beach on May 10, 2021 12:05 am Consider this a spoiler alert — literally. Fads come and go, but miniskirts and disco didn’t carry the danger of severe food poisoning as does a new internet craze. Eating spoiled, rotting, raw meat is the latest health/high food, according to some online nuts. I would call them stupid, but Mom taught us that was... Continue Reading


Are these the same people eating Tide Pods?


----------

